
Sudan’s leader toppled after 30 years of rule - gpickett00
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/04/military-removes-sudan-omar-al-bashir-190411072752615.html
======
Creationer
I hope that the situation improves in Sudan, but it would be difficult for
anyone to deliver prosperity when an already poverty-stricken population is
growing at these rates:

1950: 5.7m

2000: 28m

2019: 44m

2050: 80m

2100: 127m

If the population cannot prosper today, how will the country handle 3x as many
people and growing, with the added problem of climate change?

The fertility rate (currently 4.53) is falling too slowly. The #1 priority of
the country should be to provide contraception, education and abortion to
women nationwide - with 100% of foreign aid directed towards this cause.

